# Pet Costumes



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I love the little Chia Pet costume, but I don't think either of my dogs would let me put it on them.

http://shine.yahoo.com/photos/uniqu...00431%2Fchia-pet-photo-1895785-004400734.html


----------



## Drago (Sep 5, 2011)

LOL

That's funny and sad.... Camouflaged hunting dog... good.


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

I also like the little gnome dog. Who ever has that little Boston Terrier has some good ideas.


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Scareme that was a funny costume! I think my dogs would kill me if I tried that.


----------

